# R34 GTR Midnight Purple II from Germany



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey

bought my GTR in the beginning of 2009.
Had a lot of work with the car. It was not in the best shape. Also some parts are missed,...
Not realy mapped and the timing belt was not in the right position. 

After a lot of work, new parts, and thousands spend for german registration and repairing the GTR I can drive it.

When I bought the GTR the transmission was not in perfect working condition. I thought with it will be better after I changed the oil. But that does not happen. After I talked to GETRAG they said stop driving and bring the transmission to us to fix it.
So some thousands more for a GTR in 10 year old condition. I don´t know if japanese cars are in better condition but this one is not the best.

Anyway a list of mods and first pictures (not the right license plate! this one is only a plate to drive 5 days!) of it.

Midnight purple 2
Nismo carbon bonnet
Nismo front bumper
Nismo side skirts
Nismo rear sparts
Top Secret rear carbon diffusor
Nismo wheels
Carbon cooling panel
Blitz filters
Oil cooler
new Splitfires
3" Downpipe
HKS Super Dragger exhaust
Apexi Power FC with boost control kit mapped at 1.1 bar
Nismo floor mats
Nismo 320 km/h speedo
new EBC turbo groove discs and yellow stuff pads


transmission will be rebuild next few weeks
new clutch needed

More pictures will follow


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pictures don't work


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can see them perfectly???!?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I can see them fine. 

Looks stunning as always!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely.. Car looks familar for some reason..


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

l was going to say the same thing!... surely a members old 34?
I wonder... was it sold in that condition?


----------



## davidcork (Apr 9, 2009)

i remember it being sold. when i saw it it looked amazing. and i thought at a good price too.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Condition of this GTR is ok but not perfect or reliable.

The rust under the car is not that problem. I can handle that in winter time when my garage is finished. 
But the problems with the engine, the parts wich are installed and never seen like splitfire coilpacks,...

The paint of the car is also not in best condition. Also the interior. 

Maybe I wanted to much from a ten year old car.

Anyway, I think I paid a little too much for it. All the things I have to do now raises the price in regions of a superb GTR straight from Japan.

But now this is in my hands, so I work on it. In a few years it definitly needs a repaint! So I have to find out where I can get the paint.

Pictures of the repaired transmission, clutch,... will follow.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah they working now

(i was on iphone thats why i think)

thats skyits old car isnt it?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

How much did you get it and from where if i'm allowed to ask my friend? You did a fantastic job with it , that's for sure!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

it was Legans GTR.

I bought it like you see in the pictures. Only the exhaust is a different one. 

In pictures the car looks awesome. But in details you find a lot of spots where the paint is not good,...
a little bit rust at the third brake light,...

a lot of small chips on the side,... 

but for a 10 year old car maybe ok.

Anyway I will do my best to amke the GTR look in a better condition; all around it

Hopefully I will get my transmission back in 3-4 weeks! Maybe than the weather is better in Germany to take some better pictures.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i have 1/4 litre of mp2 (straight from japan) for sale if interested..


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

yes I know, thanks

but this have to wait. First the transmission and than we have to do a lot of work and spen a lot of money to our freehold apartment (our own apartment)

So hopefully in wintertime the garage is finished, than I can do more work to protect the body from rust. After that we´ll see how it goes on.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful colour, love the theme!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think the majority of 10 year old GTRs need a bit of paint attention unless they have extremely low mileage tbh. My car definitely does (front bumper mostly, but once you start looking around you find plenty!). 

Transmission is a bit of a pain though, hope you get it sorted. It still looks a lovely car.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely GTR mate


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm started 2 Threads?!? I don´t know why.

Anyway here is the Link
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123330-my-mp2-bnr34.html

and here some pictures 2 weeks ago. We were at a ADAC Track, they do a little short Slalom Track for us (the Subaru guys were much faster)
But to learn more about the GTR, this was good and a lot of fun.
Next year I want to run on real race tracks :thumbsup:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

kool, looks like fun... were's the videos...:thumbsup:


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is it.

Looks extremly slow. Only driven in 1. gear from start, than 2. gear between 2500 and 5500rpm (way too low!!!) Last corners again in 1. gear.

I think with my Vers. 4 STI is much faster,...

YouTube - boosty R34 GTR Slalom


----------



## hunterS (Sep 25, 2009)

nice motor:smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You need to get more used to how the GTR drives rather than trying to drive it like an Impreza?  It'll go faster than that!!:squintdan:smokin:

Looks great going round. I like how the colour changes in the light.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

On a track like this? I do not think you can go much faster in BNR34. 
This year the track will be a little bit better for my GTR i think.

It was just for fun so waiting for better weather and more time to go on Hockenheim Ring or Nürburg Ring.


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe you have to get used to the RHD first... but I also think that an Impreza is faster on a track like this. 

Anyway, nice car you have there and let the pics coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

some pictures from today; nothing special, the car was only cleaned and not detailed!
Hopefully I can get some updates this winter; 
but let the pictures talk


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Those pics are funtastic.
You might start a trend there :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely 34GTR.. Some nice pictures too..!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Car is looking the business mate, are you enjoying it now it's all fixed up?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks!
I love the car, still some probs, but nothing special or problems wich can´t be fixed. The huge problems (transmission, timing belt, ecu mapping) are fixed.
The rest will be done in the next months and years of ownership. 

But I realy need more power 
420hp for a heavy car like that,... It´s quick but not quick enough LOL
I think everyone talks about power problems, after a short time you need more power.

MAybe I will get a sport suspension in the next months; 
First I have to finish my garage,...

Thread will be updated if anything else happens or when the car will see some new parts.


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

Love the colour.Very unique!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

little update after installing my new Suspension and boost controller; 
The GTR runs pretty well now, boost comes quicker and the handling with the coilover suspension ist great!

Last weekend again a few rounds on a slalom track;
I had the 2. best time with no mistakes!!! 
I was only in 4. place because we had to make 2 runs, and in my first run, I was a few seconds slower because I was to slow LOL and I hit one cown.
First was my friend with his Version 6 STI Type R (a little bit lighter than the GTR LOL, no interior,... and around 300 hp)

Some pictures (also the winner STI), videos will be uploaded this evening or tomorrow


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice picture, very nice looking r34:thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Was that @ "[email protected]"?!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

No, it was an private "Race Day"
I´m also member of a small Subaru Club (because I also drive a version 4 STI Wagon) and they meet every year in Duelmen or around that place;

The Slalom racing started 2 years ago, so this was the third time;

It´s only for members of our club, so around 20 cars.
It was at a ADAC test court in Recklinghausen.

here one round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLO4HWOq4wU


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful car. Best GTR in the best colour.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

2 Videos at the slalom track from a friend 

YouTube - ‪Nissan R34 GT-R V-SpecII‬‏
YouTube - ‪SDC Slalom 2011‬‏


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Wonderful colour....


----------



## GodzillaTR (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

So had my first Track time last weekend at Reisbrennen in Oschersleben Germany;
The biggest japanese Car meet in Germany;
A lot of Skylines,... 
SVA with there Time Attack Evo (they had problems with the EVO)
Peter v.d. Beus with his R32 GTR Time Attack Car
a Lamborghini GT Race Car,...

and many more

Had a lot of fun; I´m not the fastest but I think I did very well with my 400hp R34 on 19" wheels
Most other cars are on Semislicks...

***x202a;Reisbrennen 2011 R34 GTR***x202c;‏ - YouTube


----------



## raoul-gtr (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks nice mate!!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

updates for this year;

- Alcon 6pot front and 4 pot rear brake kit
- R33 GTR V-spec front and rear diff
- Sky eng. oil sump extension
- power steering oil cooler

first pic´s of removing all the parts to install the upgrades


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Some updates;
front bumper, rear bumper, fenders, taillights removed;
Car looks not that bad;
In the trunk everything is in good condition

BUT in the rear arches I found some rust; 
I will try to get it sorted,...

Next thing to do, remove everthing under the car to get it clean und rustfree


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

first stuff to remove rust and repaint

- Fluid Film Liquid A
- Perma Film
- Fertan
- Brake clean
- some stuff to clean and polish the car
- Brantho Korrux primer and paint (perfect to fight against rust :smokin: )


on the way to me, Fluid Film AS-R and Mike Sanders

A lot of work for me,...
KPGC10 emblem for front grill will arrive on Monday
a bit for the styling
also arriving on Monday, the Alcon brake kit 

    

today I also had a bit of time to work on the GTR

started to remove stuff on the front crossmember
GReddy turbo and suction piping removed
power steering lines removed
Attesa removed, rear bumper guard removed, trunk is empty except the battery and the electronic stuff

some pictures of my work


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

more stuff here now


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

and again, UPS was here


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

more work has being done


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

and still more work;


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Still more work;
Some spots left, than everything ist clean;
After that it will go on with paint, rust remover and sealing


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

now it starts to "put it back togehter" hehe

not realy but the first steps


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great work. Keep it up


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

another little update;
2,5 Litres of Fertan Rust remover in my GTR;

and the first small parts cleaned and painted with Brantho Korrux nitro

Also ordered new parts; Whiteline bushings for every position, whiteline sway bars with links, and new wheels for track days;
in 9.5x18 ET12
Sold the Nismo LM GT4; In the future I want to get some 10.5x19 ET12 for daily use;
After all this size will look much better than my old wheels; (9.5x19 ET20)


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

very good brakes:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Good work:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Similar to the restoration I am doing, it's hard work isn't it! Keep it up!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

JAP harder than I thougt;
But after that, I have (hopefully) more than 10 years whitout any rust problems;


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today i received my new wheels;

First to stay on the GTR this year; MAybe next year some new 19" for daily use and these 18" only for track time.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

some parts of my whiteline order are also in Germany :chuckle:

Some bushings are still on the way;


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

nearly all screws cleaned and ready to be rust protected


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Impressive on the screws.:chuckle:


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

ready to get black again


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

back to black


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> back to black


The site you use to host the pics is so annoying! Pop ups everywhere( and i even have a blocker!) lol

From what i can see it looks like your doing a good job !


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

my "new" old screws


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

looking good to me; Now every bolt needs to get back to the place it has to be;

Hopefully I will find all spots hehe


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

really nice,love the detail, how did you clean the nuts and bolts before plateing. ???


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have used Bilt Hambers deox - c

After 24-48 hours everything was clean down to the metall;
After that you have to clean them with water, soap and a brush;

Thats it


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

more updates;

new HKS SPL piping
whiteline bushings and sway bars
new federal RSR tyre´s
new oil
and some parts rust protected


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

package from Nissan arrived;

and some paint on parts


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

nice car !!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

finished the rear hub with new rear wheel bearing, whiteline and super pro bushes;
adjustable bushing in the upper front position
new whiteline bushing in the front lower inner position


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

update again;

R33 GTR Diff, cleaned and painted;
My "new" powder coated parts are also finished;

Now I´m going to use Mike Sanders for rust protection and than I can install all the bushings and put the GTR back together


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

and it goes on;
Mike Sanders in all corners to prtect everything!
I also installed the "new" oilpan with R33 Diff and extension by sky eng.

Yesterday we installed the front member, and the rear member with some arms;
So in the next few days I can complete the rear section. I only need the 4 bushings for "one" arm. 
Than the alcon rear brake will go on my GTR for the first time 

I also need to look if I need my fenders rolled, with mý new 9.5x18 wheels;
I think I roll them just to make sure nothing happens to the wheels and the fender,....


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

now I started to finish the rear section

test fitted the alcon brake, and new 18" wheels;
I also test fitted the new whiteline sway bar


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Könnte was werden! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a set of 10.5 te37's with 275-35-18's and didn' t need to roll the arches if that's any help mate, beautiful car by the way


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok; so I first put the tires on the wheels and fit them to the car;
After that I can check if I need a fender roll;

Thanks for information about that;
I just have to be sure that nothing happens on track days,...


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Legans old car,, ill pm him this to see.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

still working!!!

HKS SPL piping installed, also do something with an old R32 GTR HKS SSQV piping to fit my SSQV.
Hopefully it will be on the road next week :flame:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Good work:thumbsup:


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

wheels mounted; 
just need to fill in all fluids;

Fix my radiator because of a small damage;
Hopefully this week finished to drive to Reisbrennen in Oschersleben (biggest german car meet for asian cars)


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

First time out of the garage for a long time

Nismo sideskirts removed because of the road condition in my area;
Still some work to do, but engine is running fine


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

a little update of my GTR 

I was looking for a new look of my GTR.
Do not want to spend a fortune for new wheels from Japan;

So new parts:

- BBS CH-R wheels; 19x10.5 offset +0
with Good Year Eagle F1 275/30
- also bought a new front under Diffusor because mine was in bad condition
- used Superior Auto Creative Carbon high rear wing stand
- new carbon fiber trunk
- new carbon fiber hood, front bumper, front fender, rear over fender

All to get a full carbon fiber 2 tone with the midnight purple II.

Here are some pictures of it; 
Finished with my son in the last picture; Just need a good clean and polish to take some new pictures at a better location.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

more pictures

also pictures at RHD-Spedmaster to get all the parts registered (TÜV)


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

and some more;


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

last for the next 2 weeks


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

your new wheels suits quite well in your R34


----------



## UncleRico (Jun 17, 2015)

Really nice!!


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice car ! can you explain a little bit about this company Rhd spedmaster what they do?,can they tuv approve every parts?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes RHD Speedmaster is a well known company in Germany for TÜV Registrations,...

Not everything is possible but they can do a lot!

If you need anything contact Chris Mueller with greetings from Bjoern with the carbon R34 GTR


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

A little update of my GTR

All new parts installed. Had a little drvie out last week with not the best endning.
My left rear drive shaft is broken when i was speeding up in second and third gear. Allready back in the garage to see what is exactly damaged.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

some more pictures


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

and some more,...


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

bloody hell men that is unlikely.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> A little update of my GTR
> 
> All new parts installed. Had a little drvie out last week with not the best endning.
> My left rear drive shaft is broken when i was speeding up in second and third gear. Allready back in the garage to see what is exactly damaged.



Man that is bad luck. In consolation though, it does look lovely.


----------

